# Zander in Ostfriesland 2



## Guen (26. Juli 2003)

War gestern morgen mit meiner Freundin auf'm Wasser habe 6 Zander gefangen ,wobei allerdings die Grösse zu wünschen liess !Meine Freundin hat ein paar Bilder gemacht ,leider hat Albi ,bei dem ich jetzt am Rechner sitze die Software meiner Kamera nicht drauf ,also müsst Ihr Euch noch ein wenig gedulden !

Letzte Woche war Anguilla bei mir zu Besuch ,die Fänge waren durchwachsen ,na ja bei fast 30°C !Oder eben doch der Vorführeffekt  !Am besten er schreibt selber was dazu !

Ach ja und ansonsten fische ich seit Mitte Juni intensiv und liege jetzt bei 41 Zandern ,der grösste hatte 9.5 Pfund ,der zweitgrösste ca.7 Pfund bei 75cm !Der Rest war eher klein ,so bis 60cm !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (8. August 2003)

Hallo Leute ,jetzut hätte ich mal Gelegenheit ,um meine Bilder einzustellen !Leider funzt die Bildergalerie nicht ;+ ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## Ossipeter (8. August 2003)

hallo Guen und Albi, lasst noch ein paar von den Glasaugen drin!!!
Ist e sbei euch auch so heiss?? 37° hält keine alte Sau aus, geschweige denn unsere Forellen:-((


----------



## anguilla (9. August 2003)

Hallo Guen!

schön, wieder was von dir zu hören!

Ich möchte mich gleich, auch auf diesem Weg, nochmals für den tollen Tag bei dir bedanken! :m

Das die Zander nicht so recht wollten, war nicht so wichtig, denke ich.
Trotzdem haben wir immerhin drei Zander und einen schönen Barsch gefangen. An vielen Gewässern ist selbst das keine Selbstverständlichkeit!
Zudem konnte man sich über allerlei Tricks und Tipps austauschen oder einfach nur über's Angeln klönen.
Auf deinen rotweissen "Riesentwister" habe ich übrigens schon einen Biß gehabt...der Hecht war wohl noch zu klein, für den Köder...
Besonders beeindruckt hat mich deine "Ankermethode"... :q  :q  
Vielleicht lag's ja auch daran... :q

Ich habe mir übrigens schon lecker Ostfriesentee mit Sahne und Kandiszucker besorgt!!!Nun fehlt nur noch die Porzellantasse...
Der nächste Urlaub in Deutschland wird wohl in Deine Gegend führen...nicht nur wegen der Zander...

Viele Grüße an deine Freundin und Albi!


----------



## Tierfreund (9. August 2003)

Hey Guen,

ich durfte ja nun erleben, wie Anguilla aufgeregt nach zwei Stunden Schlaf (wir waren ja vorher noch Nachtangeln) zu Dir düste und freudestrahlend von dem schönen Tag anschließend berichtete. Interessiert wäre ich wohl auch sehr, an einer kleinen Spritztour mit Dir auf Deinen sagenumwobenen Gewässern. Wäre schön, wenn wir dies mal im Herbst in Angriff nehmen könnten. Das soll aber keine Selbsteinladung sein!


----------



## Guen (14. August 2003)

@anguilla

Schön das Dir gefallen hat #h !

@Tierfreund

Kein Problem ,ich schicke Dir meine Handynummer per PN !

Heute morgen war ich mit Ossipeter auf'm Meer !Peter hat leider einen sehr guten Zander verloren ,ist das Teil doch glatt ausgestiegen ,Frechheit  !Letztendlich hatte Peter 3 Zander ,ich hatte 6 Zander ,allerdings liess die Grösse zu Wünschen übrig ,nur einer fand den Weg in Peters Küche  !

In den letzten 2 Wochen war ich nicht los ,bei 35°C hatte ich besseres zu tun ,ausserdem bissen die Zander am vorletzten Sonntag bei der Hitze nicht !

Gruss Guen


----------



## wodibo (14. August 2003)

Man Gueni,

schön wieder von Dir zu hören :z 
Und die Zander haben nun auch nix mehr zu lachen


----------



## Albatros (14. August 2003)

@anguilla

Gruß zurück :m

Endlich hat die Hitze abgenommen und wie man sieht, läuft es gleich wieder besser#6 Wird Zeit, daß wir wieder loskommen, Guen...


----------



## Tierfreund (16. August 2003)

Hey Guen,

danke für die Tel. Nr. + ich freue mich schon auf den Herbst. 
Scheint ja langsam wieder los zu gehen bei Euch. Gratulation!
Werde es heute mal an der Weser probieren.


----------



## Albatros (18. August 2003)

Moin Jungs,

da Guen momentan nicht ganz so viel online ist, poste ich einfach mal für ihn. Gestern konnte er auf dem Bans Meer einen schönen 48er überlisten. Gewogen haben wir ihn leider nicht, aber ich schätze mal so um die 3 Pfund. Im Moment sind auf dem Meer viele kleine Zander unterwegs...


----------



## anguilla (18. August 2003)

Was für ein Barsch!!! :m

Glückwunsch und #r

Viele Grüße an Guen! 

ich war am Sonntag auch unterwegs, habe statt des erhofften Zanders nur einen Hecht von 80cm gefangen. War trotzdem ien schönes Tier.


----------



## Albatros (18. August 2003)

Mein Sohn steht gerade neben mir und besteht drauf, daß ich seinen aller ersten Zander auch mal einstelle, hier ist er :g

@anguilla

Glückwunsch zum Hecht, ein 80er ist doch auch schon was


----------



## MichiHH (18. August 2003)

Petri Heil!
Sehr schöner Fisch,sowas muss hier gezeigt werden,kannst uns doch nicht vorenthalten!#d


----------



## JonasH (18. August 2003)

Hey Detlev, na den darfst du uns doch nicht vorenthalten, wird wohl Zeit das ich mal wieder bei euch da oben Urlaub mache und euch mal was großes aus dem Bans-Meer fange!:q
Aber schöner fisch!


----------



## Ossipeter (24. August 2003)

Hallo Guen,
bin nach kurzem Norgetrip mit Familie wieder zu Hause gelandet und möchte mich bei dir für deinen Angelausflug auf das Bansmeer herzlichst bedanken. Den Grossen hab ich mit Rücksicht auf das Gastrecht für dich drin gelassen:q Ich hoffe, du kommst mal in die Gegend zu mir. damit ich mit dir auf der Fränkischen Seenplatte mit meinem Boot den Glasaugen nachstellen kann#h 
Gruß Peter


----------



## Tierfreund (25. August 2003)

Oh Männer, dies ist ja ein Hammerbarsch. Halt es nicht mehr aus!
Glückwunsch zu diesem Ausnahmefisch!!!!


----------



## rob (26. August 2003)

@detlev!!
super fisch den da dein sohn gefangen hat.
ich hätte mir auch so einen ersten zander gewünscht......naja bei dem lehrmeister  
lg rob


----------



## Schleie! (26. August 2003)

Sieht doch jut aus!!


----------



## Guen (28. August 2003)

Hallo ,ich habe heute 2 kleinere Zander gefangen ,beide mit dem Drachkovitch-System !Bis jetzt habe ich seit Mitte Juni 68 Zander !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Dorsch1 (28. August 2003)

Guen unser Zanderkönig.:m 

Toll mal wieder etwas von Dir zu hören.


----------



## anguilla (28. August 2003)

Bestens Guen! :m

Hatte letztes WE vier Zander, allerdings nur ein maßiger...


----------



## Albatros (28. August 2003)

sauber Guen, weiter so #6


----------



## C.K. (28. August 2003)

Vieleicht sollte ich mal die Besatzung der "Zander" wechseln um auch mal was zu fangen!:q:q

@Albi
War ein Witz!


----------



## Albatros (28. August 2003)

@ C.K 

:m :m


----------



## Guen (28. August 2003)

Hallo Mädels ,ist auch nett mal wieder was von Euch zu lesen #h ,tja trotz der zwei Fische lief es nicht sonderlich gut !Ich war aber auch nur 2 Stunden auf'm Meer #h !

@anguilla

:m :m :m 

@CK

No Problem :m ,ich gebe aber auch keine Fanggarantie,oft steht einem der Vorführeffekt im Wege  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## C.K. (29. August 2003)

@Guen
Schade, wir haben uns knapp bei Albis Arbeitgeber verpasst! Hätte Dir gerne mal persönlich, Moin gesagt!:q
Die Besatzung wird nicht gewechselt, macht immer Spaß mit Albatros angeln zu gehen, trotzdem Danke für das Angebot!


----------



## Guen (31. August 2003)

Heute morgen in ca. 1.5 Stunden 6 Zander ,immer in den Regenpausen :q :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Dorsch1 (31. August 2003)

Sag mal Guen...im Bans-Meer können doch nun langsam kaum noch Zander drin sein.Die liegen doch schon alle gut gekühlt in Deiner Tiefkühltruhe. :q 

Mal wieder einen Glückwunsch unserem Zanderkönig.#h


----------



## anguilla (31. August 2003)

@Guen:

...ohne Worte! :m

hast du den Mogambo mal getestet? Wie waren die Erfolge?


----------



## Tierfreund (1. September 2003)

Nun Guen, dann wird es wohl langsam Zeit. Gratulation!
Nach einem noch sehr berufl. stressigem September werde ich mich im Oktober bei Dir melden und vielleicht können wir dann mal was klarmachen. Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Guen (4. September 2003)

Heute morgen war ich mit Albi auf'm Wasser ,Albi hatte 5 Zander ,meinereiner hatte 3 Zander  !Albi wird nachher noch Bilder zum heutigen Törn reinstellen !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (4. September 2003)

Na dann noch mal ein paar Impressionen, von unserem geliebten Bans Meer :q Guen, vielleicht sollten wir den Teich mal pachten oder so :q


----------



## Albatros (4. September 2003)

Schiet, komme in die Bildergallerie nicht rein und muss die Fotos jedesmal einzeln einstellen 

Hier ich noch mal mit zweien...


----------



## Albatros (4. September 2003)

und Guen noch mal...


----------



## anguilla (4. September 2003)

Glückwunsch! :m

herrliche Zander! 

...irgendwie kommt mir die Stelle doch bekannt vor...


----------



## Pete (4. September 2003)

mann...guenni...dat is wieder der ganz der alte!!!
schöne fische habt ihr da geholt, ihr könnt euch wirklich glücklich schätzen, ein solches gewässer vor der haustür zu haben...irgendwann kommen hummer und ich auch mal dorthin...jedesmal, wenn wir zusammen angeln gehen (meist and er oder), reden wir davon...(weiter-träum-vom-bansmeer-zander)


----------



## Guen (5. September 2003)

Heute morgen war ich nochmal los ,dabei fing ich 4 Zander bis 53 cm :g  !

@Pete 

Ihr seid herzlich willkommen :m !

@all

Leider muss ich Euch mitteilen ,dass das Bansmeer nicht für Gastangler zugänglich ist !Wir haben aber auch so noch genügend Wasser mit gutem Zanderbestand  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Guen (7. September 2003)

Heute morgen hatte ich 2 wirklich kleine Zander und nen 60er Hecht !Lief irgentwie nicht besonders ,aber was solls ,ein schöner Angelmorgen war es allemal  !


Gruss Guen


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. September 2003)

@ Guenni

Wieviele Zander hast Du dieses Jahr schon auf die Schuppen gelegt?
Das ist für viele ein traum so kontinuierlich zander zu fangen.
Meinen #r dazu.

Tolle Bilder.#6


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. September 2003)

Jup, soviel Zeit möchte ich auch mal haben, aber Guen hatte ja beim letzten Treffen in HH jesacht das er mal ein Treffen in seinen gefilden organisieren wollte wo ich dann bestimmt mit dabei bin scheint ja die Zander Ecke schlecht hin zu sein.

@ Guen Glückwunsch zu den Fischen und hast echt klasse bilders gemacht.


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. September 2003)

@ Andreas Michael

Wenn Guenni dat echt mal macht bin ich mit dabei.
Der Zander ist der Fisch den ich auch in meiner alten Heimat nachgestellt habe.

@ Guenni

Kannst mich dann mal mit einplanen.


----------



## Andreas Michael (7. September 2003)

und schon sind wa zu dritt


----------



## Guen (7. September 2003)

83 Zander seit Mitte Juni  !

Treffen bei uns ,gerne aber lieber im nächsten Jahr ,ok   ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## fishing-willi (7. September 2003)

oh man, wischt ma bidde jemand den sabber von meiner tastatur!
ich hab die ganze saison grade ma einen vernünftigen zander von über 60cm gehabt, sonst noch 7 von 15 bis 52 cm!
ich will heut abend ma wieder probieren!


----------



## Locke (7. September 2003)

Schöne Fische habt ihr da gefangen.
Und dann legt Guen gleich 4 am Freitag und  2 Fische heute nach.

Wie immer und so wie er hier bekannt, SAUBERE LEISTUNG!!

Zum Treffen ist zu sagen, jetzt sind es 4!


----------



## MichiHH (7. September 2003)

Falsch!
Wenn der Termin passt sind es 5!


----------



## Fischkoopp (7. September 2003)

Nochmals falsch !
Richtiger Zeitpunkt und somit wären wir 6 .

Mfg Fischkoopp #h


----------



## Guen (7. September 2003)

Na ja ,für die vielen Hamburger wäre ja auch ein Tagestrip machbar !

Gruss Guen


----------



## JonasH (7. September 2003)

HEy LEUTE!
7 :q:q:q


----------



## Albatros (12. September 2003)

na, 8 sind wir dann auf jeden Fall #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. September 2003)

@ Guenni

Ich glaub Du mußt Deine Hütte langsam vergrößern. :m


----------



## Guen (12. September 2003)

Nee Albi , Du darfst nicht mit zum angeln ,Du musst den Grill vorbereiten :q :m !Nee ,im Ernst finde ich klasse das Du mir dann bei der Organisation hilfst :m #h !

@Dorsch1

Wir treffen uns im Dezember ,Zelte sind mitzubringen :q :q :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## C.K. (12. September 2003)

Ich glaube ich kenne noch jemanden der wenn er Zeit hat, dabei ist! Mich selbst :q:q


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. September 2003)

@ Guenni

Kein Problem.:q Mußt halt nur genug Jacky reichen.:q :q


----------



## rob (13. September 2003)

man albatros,das ist aber geil wo ihr fischt.
traumhafte umgebung und super fische die ihr da gefangen habt...
ist das brackwasser?
wenn ich nicht 2500km weit weg wohnen würde,würde ich kniend
darum bitten mitkommen zu dürfen  
lg rob


----------



## theactor (13. September 2003)

Hi!

Wenn der Termin passt würde ich natürlich die anderen Hamburger Jungz auf keinen Fall alleine reisen lassen wollen...   #h 

Grüße,
theactor #h


----------



## Fischkoopp (13. September 2003)

Auch das noch, jetzt will derniemalsZeithabendetheactor auch mit, prima

Mfg Fischkoopp #h #h 

Ps. Wann ???????????


----------



## theactor (13. September 2003)

Oh, ahm > stöer ich, Herr Fischkoopp?  

Dann seht zu, dass Ihr den Termin in diesem Jahr hinbastelt.. dann wird es wohl nüscht...  

Greetz,
theactor #h


----------



## JonasH (13. September 2003)

Hehe... ich muss nicht vorher suchen wo albatros wohnt, das heißt, das ich schnell da bin, und das heißt wiedrum, frei nach dem Motto: Wer zu spät kommt verpasst das Beste!
das ich ein platz auf dem Boot bekomme...! :q:q:q


----------



## Guen (13. September 2003)

Im Augenblick läuft es gar nicht so gut hier !Heute morgen hatte ich nen 56er Zander ,Ingo Suntken hatte zwei Kleinzander !Wir hatten kaum Bisse !Gerade habe ich mit Albi telefoniert ,er hatte abends nur einen Zupfer !Morgen früh gehe ich mit Albi los ,mal schauen was geht  !

Komisch ist das schon ,der Herbst soll die Zanderjahreszeit sein und nix geht ,im warmen Sommer hingegen beisst es teilweise wie verrückt ;+ ;+  !!!

Gruss Guen

PS.Wollte Bilder einstellen ,auch vom Gufi ,ging aber irgentwie nicht ;+ !


----------



## Guen (14. September 2003)

Wie schon gestern ,Albi und ich je 2 Zupfer ,ich hatte noch nen Aussteiger ,das war es  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tinsen (17. September 2003)

> Guen unser Zanderkönig



falsch !

Guen, der Zander-Gott !!!  

ich will heute abend die zandersaison einläuten. im sommer ging bei uns nichts. ma sehen was heute geht.

habt ihr ein paar spinn-tricks für "faule" zander? besonders erfolgreicher gummi oder farbe? drako-system oder ne "spezielle" montage?

allen zanderjägern einen guten start in den herbst.

aber ein etwas länger geplantes "1. zander-boardtreffen" in guens ecke würde ich begrüßen. dann mach ich mit hummer und pete ne fahrgemeinschaft nach ostfriesland. #h


----------



## sigi (17. September 2003)

@tinsen

kommt auf des gewässer an

am  flachen  rhein sind momentan  sehr leichte bananenköpfe  top
köderfarbe je nach wetter:
bei sonnenschein ist weiß und weiß mit kombifarben (grüner, blauer, gelber, schwarzer.........rücken) sehr gut
bei bewölkungund  in  der dämmerung sind feuergelb/chatreuse top.

viel erfolg


----------



## Albatros (21. September 2003)

Moin Jungs#h

heute waren Guen und ich mal wieder auf dem Bans Meer. Gestern Abend starker Nebel, also verblieben wir so, falls sich der Nebel lichtet, gehen wir fischen. Heute Morgen sah es gut aus, also kurz Korrospondenz per SMS und um 7.00 Uhr trafen wir uns am Boot. Das Wetter sah gut aus, endlich mal kein Ententeich sondern etwas windig und die Vorraussetzungen waren gut. Auf dem Wasser angekommen, machten wir an unserer ersten Stelle fest. Guen zwei Zupfer, ich einen, konnten aber keinen verwerten. An der zweiten Stelle fing ich einen 55er Zander und Guen und ich beschlossen noch eine Stelle anzufahren und noch ein paar Würfe zu machen. Wir fuhren eine Stelle an, wo schon im letzten Jahr 2 schöne Hechte gelandet wurden. Guen`s Gufi war gerade im Wasser angekommen, als er einen vorsichtigen Zupfer bekam. Aber nach dem Anschlag wussten wir beide sofort, daß war kein Zander, denn dieser Fisch ging ab wie die Post und Guen`s Twinpower war fleißig am singen  Nach etwa 10 Minuten, nachdem ich beide Anker hochgeholt habe (besser ist es:q) konnten wir den Hecht landen. 105 cm lang und 9,5 kg schwer...

Glückwünsch Guen :m


----------



## Tinsen (21. September 2003)

ihr kleinen schweine :c :q  

was ein brocken ! Glückwunsch !


----------



## Mühle (21. September 2003)

Was für ein Prachthecht! Genial!:m 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Tierfreund (21. September 2003)

Man oh Männer - dicken Glückwunsch und Petri an das wohl bekannteste Team hier im Board. Jungs , Ihr seid wirklich immer wieder für gute Berichte und Ausnahmefische gut. Und das Bans Meer umgarnt langsam eine gewisse Mystik.


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. September 2003)

So langsam glaube ich das unser Guen ´nicht nur der Zandergott,sondern auch noch der Hechtgott vom Bans Meer ist.

Meinen Glückwunsch und #r seiner Durchlaucht.:m 

Ich glaube wenn Ihr beide weiter solche Berichte hier rein setzt muß ich wohl oder übel auch mal kurz unangemeldet dort erscheinen. :q 

:zEinfach Spitze sag ich da.:z


----------



## havkat (21. September 2003)

Petri Guen! #6

Bildschönes Tier.


----------



## Albatros (21. September 2003)

Danke für die Gratulationen Jungs :m ,der Hecht ist mir übrigens aus der Hand gerutscht :q !

Gruss Guen(an Albis Rechner)


----------



## Andreas Michael (21. September 2003)

Was ein Teil Glückwunsch


----------



## Noob-Flyer (21. September 2003)

Dieser Thread ist die reinste Folter!!!!!!!!

Absolut genial bei euch! Gratulation!


----------



## JonasH (21. September 2003)

Manno GUen... das war der der eigentlich bei mir anbeißen wollte... würde mein Bruder noch da oben bei euch wohnen........ WÄRE ich dieses WE bei euch gewesen und Albi hat mir VERSPROCHEN das, wenn ich das nächste mal bei euch bin , dass wir dann losziehen(weil es 2 mal nicht geklappt hat) naja eigentlich 1 mal! bei unserem "kennenlerntreff" war ja abgemacht das wir nicht angeln fahren!
Naja egal, ich fange dann den ZAndern wenn ich nächsten sommer bei euch bin, der größer ist als dein Hecht :q:q:q


----------



## Albatros (21. September 2003)

Hi Jonas#h

Fanggarantie können wir natürlich auch nicht geben, aber beim nächsten Besuch, bist Du auf jeden Fall mit dabei :m


----------



## anguilla (22. September 2003)

Nochmal dickes Petri! :m

ein bildschöner Fisch! 

Das der dir aus der Hand gerutscht ist, kann ich mir vorstellen...


----------



## ollidi (22. September 2003)

Tiefe Verbeugung gemacht Eure Matjestät. :m


----------



## Tinsen (22. September 2003)

@ jonasH:

geiler avatar  !

wer sowas macht, braucht sich nicht wundern, warum kein fisch beißt.....


----------



## JonasH (22. September 2003)

LoL Tinsen!
Da gabs fliegefische   will dazusagen das ich das da hinter dem Flugzeuch binund die 50-100 Kilo haie sind mit durch den Druck der Turbine nur so um die Ohren geflogen! :q:q:q


----------



## Albatros (22. September 2003)

genau so soll es wohl gewesen sein :q:q #6


----------



## Ossipeter (23. September 2003)

Mensch Guen, Glückwunsch zu dem Brocken, jetzt weiß ich auch warum du mit einer 80gr. Sportex fischt:q


----------



## Tiffy (23. September 2003)

Schöner Hecht Guen. Glückwunsch :m


----------



## Guen (26. September 2003)

Tja ,heute war ich mit Albi auf'm Meer und wir sind Schneider geblieben !Gestern lief es besser ,ich hatte 3 Zander bis 57cm und regelmässig Bisse  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tiffy (26. September 2003)

Tja, war diese Woche 3x los. Bisschen Spinnfischen in NL. Mein Gerätehändler freut sich schon. Soviel hab ich noch nie verloren. Und dann auch noch die teuren Loudmäuse von Manns :c:c 
Wird Zeit das mal wieder Wasser in die Flüsse kommt. Da hakt man ja jeden Mist nur die Fische die lassen sich nicht blicken. Jedenfalls beim Spinfischen, mit Köfi ist die Welt noch in Ordnung.

Glückwunsch zu den Zandern :m Morgen leg ich nach


----------



## Guen (27. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Mädels ,bei uns läuft es sehr unregelmässig !Mal geht gar nix ,an anderen Tagen schlagen wir voll zu !Ich hatte letzte Woche 2 Tage frei und bekam an beiden Tagen nicht einen Biss !Freitag fing ich in 2 Stunden 4 Zander ,einen 38er Barsch und einen 82er Hecht  ,alle auf Gufis von 15cm bis 20cm!Mein Kollege Ingo Suntken fing vorletzten Sonntag einen Zander von 16 Pfund 200g bei 97,5cm Länge !Ich saß morgens noch beim Tee ,da hat er mir das Teil unter die Nase gehalten ,ein Klassefisch  :l !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tinsen (27. Oktober 2003)

foooootos !


----------



## Tierfreund (29. Oktober 2003)

Hey Guen,

schön wieder von Dir zu hören.

Sag mal: Hast Du noch ein bissel Zeit in den nächsten Tagen? Dann könnten wir ja mal losziehen. Ich melde mich bei Dir.


----------



## Guen (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Tierfreund ,klar ,melde Dich ,dann machen wir ein Treffen klar !

@Tinsen

War leider alleine auf dem Wasser ,hatte aber auch keine Kamera dabei !Ich werde aber Ingo fragen ob er nicht ein Bild seines Zanders hier einstellt !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tierfreund (29. Oktober 2003)

Guen: Supiiii! Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. November 2003)

*Zander in Ostfriesland*

Hallo!

Bei uns in den Kanälen läuft es momentan sehr gut. Es werden auch zweistellige gefangen! Heute hatte ich z.B. 4 Zander von
58cm, 55cm, 52cm und ein 35er! Köder waren Slottershads in
15cm Länge! Das Knockster Tief (ein sehr breiter Kanal) läuft momentan super!
Wie GUEN schon sagte, ich fing einen sehr guten Zander am
19.10.! 

Gruss Ingo


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. November 2003)

*Zander in Ostfriesland*

So, hier ein Bild vom dem 97,5cm Zander!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. November 2003)

*Zander in Ostfriesland*

Dieser Zander ist vom vergangenen WE. Er hat 82cm! Wie
gesagt, es läuft bei uns!


----------



## JonasH (1. November 2003)

Waaaaaaaauuuuu Ingo!!!!!!!!
Ausm Bans Meer?
Will auch wieder da hoch zu euch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IngoSuntken (2. November 2003)

*Zander in Ostfriesland*

Hallo!

@ JonasH: Nein, sowohl den 97,5er, als auch der 82er fing ich
im Knockster Tief bei Emden. Auch sonst fängt man dort gute Stückzahlen momentan.

Zum Bansmeer: Heute hat GUEN mich mit aufs Bansmeer genommen. Es war sehr windig und die Köderführung echt miserabel. Aber wir trotztem dem Wetter und GUEN fing einen
schönen 76er Zander! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. November 2003)

Schöne Pics von schönen Zandern.
Wenn ich denen doch auch mal wieder nachstellen könnte.:c 
Hier in Bayern ist das nicht so der Fall.


----------



## Tinsen (3. November 2003)

willkommen an board, ingo !

heul, warum wollte ich nur fotos sehen .... 

bei uns geht nichts ! bin aber auch selten draußen.

tolle fotos  !


----------



## Guen (3. November 2003)

@Tinsen


:q :q :q 

Das hast davon :q :m !

Gruss Guen


----------



## RaEma (3. November 2003)

Tolle Fische!!!!!
Ich muss noch ein bisschen üben. Tu mich mit den Hechten ja schon recht schwer.
Naja, Übung macht den Meister.
 Weiter so...

>>RaEma<<


----------



## anguilla (3. November 2003)

Petri Guen zu diesem herrlichen Fisch! :m

Bei uns geht derzeit garnix! 

...war fünf Tage Gufiangeln von früh bis abends, Ergebnis waren zwei Minizander...! 

Kleiner Trost: es ging allen Anglern so.


----------



## Tinsen (3. November 2003)

habe gerade den uli beyer bericht gelsen. da sind wohl auch ein paar fotos her. man, das  war bestimmt geil ihr und eure shads !


----------



## Ossipeter (4. November 2003)

Schöner Zander, war wahrscheinlich mein verlorener#t


----------



## C.K. (4. November 2003)

..................und ich kurbel mir hier einen Wolf!#t #d 


Albi mach das Boot klar, ich komme! Ruder auch freiwillig! :q


----------



## Albatros (5. November 2003)

ja, aufi gehts :m


----------



## C.K. (5. November 2003)

@Albi
Schöpf schon mal das Wasser raus, bin gleich bei Dir !:q
Bei uns geht nix und wieder nix! Dabei habe ich sogar einen Schein!:q


----------



## Guen (9. November 2003)

Hallo Mädels ,am Freitag war ich mit Tierfreund auf'm Bansmeer ,nix , Nullnummer !

Heute war ich nachmittags für 2 Stunden auf'm Meer ,1 Zander von 68cm Länge kam raus !

Viel ging also nicht an diesem Wochenende  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tinsen (10. November 2003)

wir waren am samstag auf der peene (15 mann) 2 kleine hechte, nix zander, wenig barsch. grrrrr, und da geht sonst soviel....


----------



## IngoSuntken (16. November 2003)

*Derzeitige Lage*

Hallo!

Bei uns in Ostfriesland dominieren momentan die kleinen Zander. Fische zwischen 40 und 55cm lassen sich regelmäßig erbeuten.
Aber die interessanten Fische sind scheinbar zurzeit beißfaul.
Nur die Hechte spielen momentan verrückt bei uns. Konnte vergangene Woche mehrere zweistellige Exemplare bis knapp über 13 Pfund überlisten. Köder war in allen Fällen der Rapala
Jointed in 11cm, blau/weiß mit vorgeschaltetem Bodentaster.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## C.K. (16. November 2003)

Petri Heil zu diesen Fisch #r
Ich würde mich allerdings mehr über den Fisch freuen, oder guckst Du immer so ernst?:q:q:q:q
Dieses Jahr noch gar keinen Hecht gefangen!


----------



## Tinsen (16. November 2003)

bei dem kleinen kopf scheine die ja auch gut abzuwachsen bei euch.

glückwunsch. habe garade die meldung, daß der zander nun auch bei uns anfängt zu laufen .... mal sehn, ob ich nächste woche mal rauskomme.


----------



## schroe (16. November 2003)

Glückwunsch Ingo, 
schöner Fisch.


----------



## IngoSuntken (17. November 2003)

*Hecht*

Hallo!

@C.K.: Natürlich habe ich mich gefreut. :z  Ich gucke eher verkrampft, da der Hecht extrem wild war an Land. Er wollte einfach nicht stillhalten.:a 

Der Kopf war wirklich extrem klein. Aber unsere Weißfischbestände sind gewaltig und so muß sich ein Hecht wirklich keine Sorgen machen. Ideale Voraussetzungen um
schnell an Gewicht zuzulegen.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## DerHecht (17. November 2003)

@Ingo:
Beschreib mal genau wie du die Montage mit dem Rapala Jointed und dem Bodentaster anfertigst.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Rubbel (17. November 2003)

*Zander in Ostfriesland*

Hallo Leute,

kann Ingo nur bestätigen, im Knockster läuft es wirklich gut.
Haben die letzen WE viele Zander und Hechte gefangen. 
Das Groh lag bei 2-3 Pfund, waren aber auch 7,8,9 und 13 Pfünder dabei.

Da das Wasser ziemlich klar ist, fangen wir hauptsächlich auf dunkle Farben...

Gruß

Rubbel


----------



## Albatros (17. November 2003)

Hi Rubbel#h

na dann an dieser Stelle mal ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Board und Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen#6  Noch ein Emder mehr


----------



## Tierfreund (17. November 2003)

Guen: War trotzdem ein Erlebnis. Dank nochmal und vielleicht bis bald.

Allen Ostfriesen ein dickes Petri. Da scheint ja einiges zu laufen.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (17. November 2003)

Hi!

Im friesischen Raum geht wirklich viel! Würd Euch auch gerne mal ein paar Bilder senden, aber brauch ich dafür webspace?

Gruß, DD


----------



## Albatros (18. November 2003)

Hi DozeyDragon#h

ne brauchste nicht. Einfach von der Platte direkt hier rein. Nicht die Schnellantwort nutzen, sondern ganz rechts auf antworten klicken. Dann kommt ein Fenster wo Du als Anhang direkt ein Bild im jpeg Format von der Platte hier herein laden kannst.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (18. November 2003)

Hui, des is ja prima!
Werd es gleich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## DozeyDragoN (18. November 2003)

So, nun mal der erste Test:
"kleiner" 9Pfünder mit 76cm vom Anfang der Saison 2oo3 ...

Gruß, DD


----------



## DozeyDragoN (18. November 2003)

Hui,

klappt ja prima!

Werd Euch morgen, falls Bedarf besteht, noch mehr einstellen!

Gruß, DD!


----------



## Albatros (18. November 2003)

siehste, geht doch  Schönes Tierchen #6
Fotos, klar doch, immer her damit..:z


----------



## DozeyDragoN (18. November 2003)

Hab das Bild mal auf 640x480 "runtergefahren" sollte ich des immer machen? Wo sind die Grenzen?

Thx, DD


----------



## DozeyDragoN (18. November 2003)

Hi!

...und hier mal mein Saisonauftakt von 2oo3... Nachdem beim Spinnfischen den ganzen Tag nix ging, rappelte es in der Nacht beim Ansitz um so mehr (8,4,3pf.)!

Gruß, DD


----------



## Rubbel (18. November 2003)

Hallo Hecht,

Bodentaster oder Walkerblei zu montieren ist ganz einfach:

Kreuzwirbel schalten, unten Stahlvorfach, einhängen mit einem Snap Link. Fürs Walkerblei eine steife z.B. 50er monofile Verwenden. Der Seitenarn darf nicht länger als die Hälfte des Stahlvorfachs sein. 10g Schlittenblei anknüpfen, 16er Wirbel am andern Ende und seitlich in den Kreuzwirbel einhängen.

Beim führen immer wieder stoppen, damit der Jointet die Vorfachlänge aufsteigen kann. Meist rappelt es beim wiederankurbeln.

Ach, noch ein Tip:

Kurz vor dem Einschlag ins Wasser, den Finger auf die Schnur, damit die Montage gestreckt ins Wasser kommt, erspart so manche Verdrallung...

Also viel Erfolg


----------



## DozeyDragoN (18. November 2003)

Hi!

Einen aus dem Herbst hab ich auch noch...

Gruß, DD


----------



## DozeyDragoN (19. November 2003)

Und der wollte unbedingt mein PB-Gummi...

Gruß, DD


----------



## DozeyDragoN (19. November 2003)

Ups, doch kein Zander...


----------



## DozeyDragoN (19. November 2003)

... und zur Entspannung:



Gruß, DD


P.S. Wo ist der Haubentaucher? *g*


----------



## Tierfreund (19. November 2003)

Petri DD - schöne Fische und anscheinend ein gutes Jahr `03.


----------



## DozeyDragoN (19. November 2003)

Hi!

War wirklich bisher ein außergewöhnlich gutes Jahr... aber noch ist die Saison nicht zu Ende   *g*
Die Bilder sind auch nur ein kleiner Querschnitt, um zu zeigen, daß in unseren Breiten echt richtig was los ist!

Gruß, DD


----------



## IngoSuntken (6. Dezember 2003)

*Zander heute*

Hallo zusammen!

Hier wurden lange keine aktuellen Fänge gepostet. Das lag nicht etwa daran, daß wir nichts gefangen haben. Nein, wir haben recht gut gefangen, nur die Größen waren nicht weltbewegend. Viele Zander im 50er Bereich und einige über 60cm. 

Heute war ich mal wieder am Norder Tief bei Norden. Eines der besten Zandergewässer im Nordwesten überhaupt. Oft werden hier Tagesstückzahlen von bis zu 20 Zandern gefangen und auch die Größen sind sehr gut. Dieses Jahr ist leider sehr schlecht am Norder Tief. Zwar sind an einigen Tagen gute Fänge möglich, aber die Konstanz fehlt. Als ich schon zwei Stunden am Norder Tief angelte, gesellte sich Oliver zu mir, er wohnt in Norden.

Ich traf ihn letztes Jahr am Norder Tief und nachdem ich ihm von den Traumfängen der letzten Jahre erzählte, wurde aus ihm ein begeisteter Zanderangler. Bisher hatte er eher den Hechten nachgestellt. Mit zahlreichen Tipps von mir versehen, fing er im letzten Jahr auch viele Zander, aber leider keinen über 60cm. Einerseits war das ein Erfolg, andererseits auch etwas ärgerlich, da mein Kollege Holger, ich und auch unser Boardie GUEN und einige andere Angler zahlreiche Fische zwischen 70cm und 80cm im Laufe des Herbstes/Winters fingen.

Zurück zu heute. Oliver und ich wechselten den Angelplatz, nachdem wir uns trafen und angelten ab 15.30 Uhr an einer Brücke in der Stadt Norden. Ich bekam einige Fehlbisse auf 
13cm Shads. Oliver fischte 9cm PB-Gufis in grün/gelb. Eigentlich eine viel zu kleine Größe für den Winter, aber momentan wird trotzdem gut damit gefangen. Dann kam der Ruf nach dem Kescher. Oliver fing einen 77cm Zander. Sein größter bisher! 
Der Wechsel der Angelstelle hatte sich schon jetzt gelohnt.
Weitere Fehlbisse folgten, teilweise recht hart. Trotz Schwanz -und Seitendrilling hingen die Fische nicht! 
Dann fing ich endlich einen Zander: 62cm!
Zwischenzeitlich wurden wir von der Fischereiaufsicht kontrolliert.
Und wieder einige Fehlbisse, bis Oliver wieder nach dem Kescher rief. Dieser Zander war 81cm lang und somit sein größter!
Wir hatten leider keine Waage dabei, die Zander waren aber recht bullig und dick.
Mittlerweile wurde es dunkler und wir beschlossen, die andere Seite der Brück zu befischen. Ich bekam einen guten Fisch an die Angel, der sehr schwer zu drillen war und weg war er........
Als ich den Gufi aus dem Wasser hob, hing am Jighaken eine Schuppe. Bei genauerer Betrachtung, erkannte man deutlich, dass es sich um eine große Kammschuppe handelte. Also hatte ich einen besonders großen Zander kurz von aussen gehakt.
Nun ja, vielleicht ein Ansporn für die folgenden Tage.....

Jetzt war es dunkel und ein toller Nachmittag ging zu Ende.
Oliver hatte zweimal seine größten Zander gefangen heute und diese Fische hat er wirklich mehr als verdient. Wie oft hatte er es im letzten Jahr versucht und auch in diesem Jahr. Und immer wieder waren es die 50er - bis heute..........!!!!!        
Der Knoten ist geplatzt!

Gruß Ingo


Natürlich habe ich ein Foto von Oliver und seinen Zandern gemacht.


----------



## Albatros (7. Dezember 2003)

Moin Ingo#h

feiner Bericht feine Fotos :m Bin momentan ab und zu im Larrelter und Twixlumer Tief unterwegs, aber da geht es mir ähnlich wie Oliver vor kurzer Zeit. Immer mal 2-3 Zander, aber über 60 ist im Moment nicht drin :-( Na schauen wir mal, was nächste Woche geht


----------



## IngoSuntken (7. Dezember 2003)

*Zander*

Hallo Albatros!

Ich war heute auch in Twixlum unterwegs, aber das Larrelter Tief war fast überall zugefroren! 
Weiter rauf in Richtung Knockster Tief waren noch offene Stellen.
Leider mit Randeis. Richtig, im Larrelter Tief und auch Knockster Tief dominieren dieses Jahr die 50er - 60er Zander. Mein Kollege Holger und ich hatten mehrere Tage mit 5-7 Zandern dieser Größe im September und Oktober. Einige wenige 60+ Zander waren dabei. Aber wenn mal gute Zander bissen, dann auch gleich richtig dicke Dinger! 
Am Norder Tief war heute vomittag nicht viel los. Einen großen Barsch konnte ich fangen und zwei Hechte von deutlich über 10 Pfund gingen mir verloren. Einer schwamm sofort nach dem Biß zwischen zwei Brückenpfeilern hindurch und einer stieg mitten im Kanal aus. Überhaupt werden momentan täglich Hechte von 10 bis 14 Pfund dort gefangen.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Guen (8. Dezember 2003)

Ich war gestern auf dem Meer und hatte einen Zander von 54cm ,musste mich anschliessend aber durch "Packeis"zurück zum Liegeplatz kämpfen !Jetzt ist das Bansmeer zugefroren  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## anguilla (8. Dezember 2003)

Hi Guen!

Was? bei Euch ist schon Eis? ;+

die Talsperre, die ich befische hat noch 8°C Wassertemperatur...da kommt (hoffentlich  ) nicht so schnell Eis.

War übrigens am Samstag mit Seehase unterwegs..hatte einen 53er Zander und einen hübschen Aussteiger..Seehase hatte einen kleinen Zander und einen Barsch, dazu leider zwei Aussteiger..


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (8. Dezember 2003)

Moin an die ostfriesische Zandercrew!

Leute, ich staune! Eigentlich dachte ich bis gestern noch, dass ich am besten Zandergewässer Deutschlands unterwegs bin (meine damit die Hamburger Elbe). Aber bei Euch scheinen die Zander Schlange zu stehen und dann diese Größen :z !
Zwei bescheidene, ernst gemeinte Fragen an Euch: 
1. Darf man bei Euch im Januar noch "zandern"? Bei uns in HH beginnt nämlich leider mit Neujahr die laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange Schonzeit (bis 16.Mai) #u ...
2. Wenn ja: Könnt Ihr Euch vorstellen, mir im Januar mal für einen oder zwei Tage "Asyl" bei Euch in Ostfriesland zu gewähren? Am liebsten an einem zanderträchtigen Gewässer und mit dem einen oder anderen "Zandervirusinfizierten". Die Schonzeit an der Zanderkant wird nämlich hart :c .

Liebe Grüße von der "Zanderkant",
-Jörg-


----------



## Tierfreund (8. Dezember 2003)

Ja auch bei uns hier rückt die Schonzeit mir stetig entgegen. Jeder Gang ans Gewässer wird bedeutender und gleichzeitig genußvoller. Leider ist es bald vorbei.

Jörg: Was ich weiß, so ist es auch in Ostfriesland am 1.1. vorbei. Guen verkrümelt sich dann beispielsweise nach Holland.


----------



## Tierfreund (8. Dezember 2003)

Ach so - Jungs: Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (8. Dezember 2003)

Danke Tierfreund, kann man nix machen. Dann geh' ich in der Zeit eben in den Winterschlaf #u

Grüße, Jörg


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (8. Dezember 2003)

...auch wenn Holland ja immer für deutsche Raubfisch-Asylanten offen ist und sooo viele fotogene Fische zu bieten hat  - ich fange meine Zander lieber hierzulande und ärgere dann eben die Mefos...

G'nacht, Jörg


----------



## IngoSuntken (9. Dezember 2003)

*Schonzeit*

Hallo!

@ Jörg: Wie hier schon zu lesen war, die Schonzeit beginnt am
1.1. und momentan hat das Eis uns fest im Griff! (Und gerade jetzt habe ich Urlaub!      )
Aber der nächste Herbst kommt bestimmt und wenn alles wie immer läuft, beißen die Zander auch in 2004 wieder gut und Du bist herzlich eingeladen. 

Gruß Ingo Suntken


----------



## Guen (14. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Jörg ,auf meinem Boot ist immer ein Platz frei für Angelgäste !Ab Januar muss ich aber auch rüber nach Holland  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Jörg Strehlow (15. Dezember 2003)

Moinmoin in die zweitbeste Zanderecke Deutschlands!

@Ingo, @Guen: Herzlichen Dank für Eure freundliche Einladung! So langsam wird's bei uns knapp mit der Zeit, am ersten Januar ist erstmal viereinhalb Monate Ruhe...
Freue mich echt darauf, mal mit Euch loszuzotteln. Heute haben wir beim Katastrophenwetter in meinem Zanderkurs ganz anständig gefangen. 13 Zander haben wir dem sturmflutgepeitschten Hamburger Hafen entrissen, einige schöne bis 60 Zentimeter dabei. Aber faul sind die Biester, sag ich Euch: Selbst mit Miniködern und Angsthaken hatten sie heute ihre Probleme...
Euch beiden wünsche ich einen fetten Saison-Ausklang - noch bevor Guen in Holland Zander-Asyl sucht...

Liebe Grüße, Jörg


----------



## IngoSuntken (16. Dezember 2003)

*Gruß aus Ostfriesland*

Hallo!

@ Jörg: Danke, gleichfalls. In den Kanälen geht hier im Moment gar nichts, bedingt durch die extrem starke Strömung. Aber wenn die sich wieder legt, ist es meistens so, daß die Zander sehr gut beißen. Mal abwarten!
Man wird hier von uns hören........

Gruß Ingo


----------



## IngoSuntken (20. Dezember 2003)

*Endlich Urlaub, endlich wieder Zander!*

Hallo!

So, das Arbeitsjahr ist seit gestern Abend beendet! Eigentlich hatte ich für heute eine ausgedehnte Gufi-Tour an unseren Kanälen geplant, aber ich mußte kurzfristig für einen Kollegen frische Aale in Emden abholen, ausnehmen und räuchern, da er
arbeitstechnisch verhindert war! Da mich die Fahrt aber in die Nähe des Knockster Tiefs brachte, dachte ich mir: Na gut, Aale abholen und auf dem Rückweg noch kurz ans Gewässer!
Ich mache es kurz: 65cm, 56cm und ein frecher 30er Zander ließen sich überlisten. Köder: 11cm Slotti in rot/gelb und blauer Mann´s Shad in 11cm. Alles in gut 45 Minuten! Der Tag war trotz
Aal-Belastung doch noch gerettet! 

Während des Angelns meldete sich GUEN bei mir. Er war mit einem Arbeitskollegen unterwegs zum Bansmeer. Vom Boot aus fing GUEN einen 67er und einen 45er Zander und hatte 4 Aussteiger, teilweise von sehr guten Fischen. Köder: Slottershad Spezial im Design "Karausche" in den Längen 12cm und 15cm!
Sein Arbeitskollege fing auf einen Meerforellen-Wobbler einen 63er Zander. Köderfischangler, die in der Nähe ebenfalls vom
Boot aus fischten, gingen leer aus!

Gruß von GUEN und Ingo


----------



## IngoSuntken (26. Dezember 2003)

*Weihnachtszander - es geht doch!*

Hallo!

Ich muß zugeben, bisher habe ich über Weihnachten nie geangelt, aber heute gönnte ich mir mal drei Stunden! Ich fuhr gegen Mittag nach Norden ans Norder Tief! Die besten Angelstellen waren schon besetzt, also mußte ich erstmal ausweichen. In regelmäßigen Abständen wurden kleine Zander von etwa 35-45cm
neben mir gefangen, zum Glück jedoch von den (vernünftigen)
Anglern zurückgesetzt!
Wo waren die 70+ Zander die regelmässig in Norden gefagen werden? 
Kurz nach Mittag verließen einige Angler die "Hot Spots", so daß ich endlich wieder an eine meiner Lieblingsstellen wechseln konnte! Beim dritten Wurf an der neuen Stelle bekam ich einen guten Biß und ein Zander von etwas über 60cm schüttelte sich kurz darauf vor dem Kescher ab! Schade!
Weitere Fehlbisse folgten, bis endlich ein 58er im Kescher lag! 
Jetzt folgte eine totale Beißflaute von einer Stunde, bis ich nach ständigem Wechseln des Köders einen alten "Spezi" von mir aus der Köderkiste kramte: einen 11cm Slottershad in Orange!
Gleich beim ersten Wurf kam endlich wieder ein Biß und ein sehr schöner, großer Zander ließ sich über den Kescherrand führen!
(siehe Foto, die zwei Zander von heute!)

Gruß Ingo


----------



## HoHo (26. Dezember 2003)

Moin Ingo!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinen Norder-Tief-Zandern. Ich war heute morgen im Knockster mit Gufi unterwegs-Fehlanzeige. Auch zwei Köfi-Angler die ich dort traf hatten kein Glück. Wie sind denn die Pumpverhältnisse derzeit in Norden? Im Knockster gings bis auf den heftigen Wellengang.
Gruß HoHo


----------



## Albatros (26. Dezember 2003)

Moin HoHo#h

von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Board. Goil, immer mehr Emder hier :m


----------



## IngoSuntken (26. Dezember 2003)

*Willkommen!*

Willkommen HoHo!

Vielleicht kennen wir uns ja sogar, denn ich bin auch immer viel am Knockster Tief und Larrelter Tief unterwegs. Wenn Du unter Zander in Ostfriesland2 mal etwas zurückblätterst, findest Du auch einige schöne Knockster Tief-Zander!
In Norden war heute leichte Strömung. Es fehlten ca. 50cm Wasser im Norder Tief. Die Zander sind aber momentan sehr hart zu erarbeiten in Norden! Und die Angelstellen sind laufend besetzt, da viele Angler den Zandern dort nachstellen!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## IngoSuntken (27. Dezember 2003)

*Und wieder einer!*

Hallo!

Heute konnten GUEN und ich ja leider nicht in Hamburg dabei sein, aber trotzdem fand ich noch zwei Stunden, um ans Norder Tief nach Norden zu fahren! Nach einigen Würfen bekam ich einen sehr großen Fisch an den Haken und rechnete eigentlich mit einem guten Hecht! Irgendwann lag dann ein Spiegelkarpfen von fast 22 Pfund in meinem Kescher! Er war in der Flanke gehakt!
Leider hatte ich keine Digicam dabei, aber das war ja sowieso kein Zielfisch, wenngleich er wunderschön war. Nachdem ich ihn vorsichtig in sein Element zurückgleiten ließ, rechnete ich eigentlich nicht mit Zanderbissen, da der Karpfen ein gewaltiges Spektakel im Wasser veranstaltet hatte!
Doch es kam anders und gleich darauf folgte ein 74er Zander auf
Slotti in gelb/rot in 11cm. 
Den habe ich dann zu Hause ablichten lassen!
Ansonsten hatte ich noch einen Aussteiger vorm Kescher und einige vorsichtige Bisse, die ich nicht verwerten konnte! 

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Guen (27. Dezember 2003)

Klasse Fisch Ingo ,hattest Du mir ja am Telefon schon mitgeteilt !Ich habe es nur zu einigen Testwürfen mit meiner neuer Abu C-3 geschafft  ,ging aber gut  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (31. Dezember 2003)

*Das war es dann wohl! - vorerst........*

Hallo!

So, es ist passiert! Die Raubfischsaison ist bei uns beendet!  #h 
Ein wenig Wehmut ist dabei, aber wir werden es überleben
Im Norder Tief wurden in den vergangenen Tagen mehrere 8 Pfd+
Zander gefangen, also wollte ich den letzten Angeltag dort angehen, da mir die letzten beiden Tage die Hände gebunden waren und ich keine Zeit hatte!
In den Morgenstunden hatte ich mehrere, teilweise sehr harte Bisse auf einen großen Turbo Tail-Twister, die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte - trotz Zusatzdrilling im Twisterschwanz. Da waren sie also, die fetten Norder Tief-Zander, aber sie blieben ungesehen. Der Spuk war schnell vorbei und es kam eine lange Beißflaute, die nur durch den Fang eines 55er Zanders unterbrochen wurde. Bis zum Nachmittag hielt der Totentanz an und dann gab es wieder einige Zupfer, wobei ich noch einen 45er fangen konnte, der natürlich wieder schwimmt. Dabei blieb es dann auch. Zwei Zander zum Jahresabschluß und das bei wunderschönem Sonnenschein! Da kann man mit leben!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Tinsen (1. Januar 2004)

in brandenburg ist es ab diesem jahr am 1.1. noch nicht vorbei


----------



## HoHo (1. Januar 2004)

@ Ingo: Ja, schade, die Raubfischsaison im BVO ist beendet. Wo zieht es Dich jetzt hin? Freunde fahren öfter nach Holland, dort ist wohl noch keine Schonzeit, hast Du dort mal Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich war am 30.12. den ganzen Tag auf Achse, das Knockster Tief ist fast leergepumpt, absoluter Wahnsinn, unsere 8 gr. Posen sind abgesoffen und der Mann´s Predator am 10 gr. Kopf hatte auch kaum Chancen. Na ja, wir vertreiben uns die Zeit bis zum 01.05. mit Barschangeln, da geht meistens was, zumal die Jungs ja auch klasse schmecken.
Also Gruß aus Emden, Holger


----------



## IngoSuntken (1. Januar 2004)

*Schonzeit!*

Hallo!

@ HoHo: Irgendwie ist es auch mal gut, daß Ruhe einkehrt an unseren Gewässern. Darum bin ich immer ganz dankbar, wenn die Schonzeit beginnt. Leider ist sie für den Zander zu kurz, da die Jungs oft erst im Mai laichen und in der Folgezeit mit der Brutpflege beschäftigt sind. 
GUEN und ich hatten uns Ende 2002 eine Jahreskarte für Holland für das Jahr 2003 besorgt. Aber wir sind nicht dort gewesen! #t 
Ist im Grunde nicht schlimm, denn wir haben hier ja nun wirklich auch Super-Zandergewässer. 
Da in Holland C&R intensiv betrieben wird, und für den Zander eine Fangbegrenzung vorliegt, sind die Bestände natürlich wesentlich besser, als bei uns. Auch die Zahl der Fische über 15 Pfd. ist beachtlich. Da liegt natürlich der Reiz, mal rüberzufahren!
Vielleicht in diesem Jahr! Einige gute Seen findet man unweit der holländischen Grenze. Für uns nur ne gute Stunde Autofahrt!
Ich werde wohl an der Knock erstmal ab Februar ein paar Dorsche fangen und gelegentlich einige Ansitze auf Karpfen machen. Oder einfach nur mit den Wincklepicker-Ruten ein paar Weißfische überlisten. Und ab Anfang/Mitte März beißen in den flachen Kanälen wieder die Aale! Es gibt genug zu tun für einen
Zanderangler, der vorübergehend nicht im Dienst ist! :b 



Gruß Ingo


----------



## Knobbes (1. Januar 2004)

@IngoSuntken,
wie ist das in Holand, mit der Zanderbeschränkung, pro tag, Jahr und pro Gewässer?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## IngoSuntken (2. Januar 2004)

*Holland*

Hallo! 

@ Knobbes: Wenn man sich die sog. "Grote Vergunning" für Holland besorgt, bekommt man dazu ein Büchlein mit sämtlichen Gewässern und regionalen Fangbegrenzungen. (Lijst van viswateren) In der Umgebung von Groningen ist es z.B erlaubt, einen Hecht und 5 Zander pro Tag zu entnehmen. Im Gebiet Nord-West-Niederlande hingegen muß jeder Hecht zurückgesetzt werden und 2 Zander dürfen entnommen werden! Man muß sich vorher genau dieses Buch anschauen. Da steht alles drin, was man im Vorfeld wissen sollte!
Es gibt dort viele regionale Unterschiede!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Knobbes (2. Januar 2004)

Besten Dank Ingo.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Tierfreund (5. Januar 2004)

Ingo,

"Ich werde wohl an der Knock erstmal ab Februar ein paar Dorsche fangen....".

Was meinst Du damit bzw. wo liegt dieses Gebiet. Bis April Norge ist noch so lang hin, auf Zander gehts auch nicht mehr und in den Fingern juckt`s so....


----------



## IngoSuntken (5. Januar 2004)

*Knock!*

Hallo Tierfreund!

Nimm Dir mal am besten eine Land -oder Strassenkarte, einen Atlas oder etwas in der Art und betrachte den Bereich um die Stadt Emden genau. Westlich von Emden, an der Außenems, findest Du ein kleines Gebiet, genannt Knock. In diesem Bereich mündet auch das Knockster Tief (Top-Zanderrevier!!!!) in die Außenems. Im Bereich Knock oder an der Strecke von der Knock zum Emder Hafen hin, werden eigentlich ab jetzt (bis zum April) regelmäßig Dorsche gefangen. O.K., der Schnitt liegt bei 35-45cm, es beissen aber auch Dorsche von über 50cm. Klieschen, Flundern usw. lassen sich auch erbeuten! An vielen Tagen fängt man sehr gut, so daß man leicht mal 10 "Platte" und viele Dorsche fängt. An anderen Tagen geht weniger! Wattwürmer sollte man vor Ort bei Ebbe graben und auch mitgebrachte Tauwürmer werden gern von Dorsch und Co. genommen!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Tierfreund (5. Januar 2004)

Hey Ingo,

endlich kann ich geografisch etwas mit dem Knockster Tief anfangen. Habe alles auf der Karte gefunden, was ja auch durch Deine sehr gute Beschreibung nicht schwer war. Danke!!!

Ich testete vergangenes Jahr WHV. Wollte dort  (also in erfahrbarer Nähe) ein paar Dorsche und Wittlinge erbeuten. Ein paar kleine Wittlinge kamen auch aber mit ihnen auch Herrscharen an Russen, so daß ich dieses Jahr darauf keine Lust habe.
Können ja auch mal zusammen an "Dein" Knock fahren und vielleicht geschehen noch Wunder, kommt der Guen noch mit? Wäre sicherlich ein kleines entspanntes Ostfrieslandtreffen der anderen Art (ich meine mal nicht auf Zander). Wie schaut`s?


----------



## IngoSuntken (5. Januar 2004)

*Knock!*

@ Tierfreund: Klingt gut! Muß meine Informanten erstmal anzapfen, um zu erfahren, was momentan so geht an der Knock!
Dann kann man zu gegebener Zeit zuschlagen!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Tierfreund (6. Januar 2004)

Wäre `ne gute Aktion. Melde Dich einfach, wenn Du mehr weißt.


----------



## Albatros (6. Januar 2004)

@Ingo

jo sag mal Bescheid wenn was geht. Muss dann noch den Staub von meinen Brandungsruten runterpusten und dann kann es eigentlich losgehen :m Außerdem wird`s Zeit das wir uns mal kennenlernen, bevor es im April mit Dir und Guen nach Hitra geht, wo wir doch so dicht beieinander wohnen:q


----------



## HoHo (6. Januar 2004)

*KNOCK*

@Ingo/Albatros
Wäre ja klasse, wenn Ihr mich auch mitnehmt, ist ja schon fast wie "Heimatkunde"?! Ich würde Euch auch gerne mal kennenlernen. Zur Zeit soll aber noch nicht soviel los sein an der Knock, bleibt sicher noch abzuwarten.
Gruß, Holger #h


----------



## Albatros (7. Januar 2004)

@HoHo

klar machen wir da ein gemeinsames AB Boardi Treffen in Ostfriesland draus:q Wer weiß, vielleicht melden sich ja noch einige...


----------



## IngoSuntken (7. Januar 2004)

*Knock!*

@ Albatros: Das ist ne Idee!  :m 
@ HoHo: Klar, das machen wir dann zusammen! Hast Du Erfahrungen mit dem Dorschangeln an der Knock? Vielleicht kannst Du ja auch mal einige Quellen in Emden anzapfen bezüglich der Fänge an der Knock!?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Albatros (7. Januar 2004)

alles klar, ich halte auch mal Augen und Ohren offen


----------



## HoHo (7. Januar 2004)

@Ingo
Ja, ich habe da ein paar "Dorschangler", da lässt sich was rausfinden. Ich war selbst auch schon da, aber nur zwei mal und es war viel zu kalt. Aber in der Regel läuft eigentlich jedes Jahr was an der Knock. Ich habe mir sagen lassen, diese z.Zt. milden Temperaturen sind o.k.. Wenn es zu lange zu kalt ist, läuft nichts mehr. Wenn ich etwas Neues erfahre, halte ich Euch auf dem laufenden. Ihr fahrt im April nach Hitra? Viel Erfolg vorab.
Also bis dann, Holger


----------



## IngoSuntken (7. Januar 2004)

@ HoHo: Danke, ja mal schauen. Ist für mich das erste Mal in Norwegen. Bin mal gespannt! Das mit den Temperaturen habe ich auch schon an der Knock erlebt im Januar letztes Jahr! Einen Tag vor dem Angeln kurz geguckt und ein älterer Mann hatte links vom Helgoland-Anleger etliche Dorsche und "Platte" gefangen. Es war sehr mild! Am nächsten Tag waren wir dann da! Sturm, Regen und Kälte! Kein Biss!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Guen (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo Mädels ,klar komme ich zur Knock  !Aber nur mit der Spinnrute und leichten Blinkern :q  ,Brandungstüdeln ist nix für Guen :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## HoHo (8. Januar 2004)

@Ingo
Super, ich habe dieses Jahr auch Norwegen-Premiere, wir fahren allerdings erst im September. 
@Guen
Klasse, da lerne ich ja die Zanderspezies gleich gebündelt kennen, ist ja nicht auszuhalten. Ich freu mich drauf, bis denne
Holger


----------



## Albatros (12. Januar 2004)

Moin Ingo#h

da du hier in diesem Thread ja eher reinschaust: Alles Gute zum heutigen Geburtstag :m


----------



## Tierfreund (12. Januar 2004)

Ich schliese mich dem Albatros an und sage - Happy Birthday Ingo und natürlich ein fettes Petri Heil für dieses Jahr!!!

Vielleicht bis bald an der Knock?!


----------



## IngoSuntken (12. Januar 2004)

*Danke!*

Hallo!

@ Albatros/Tierfreund: Danke für die Glückwünsche! 

Zum Thema Knock: Einer meiner Informanten war am vergangenen Donnerstag an der Knock ohne Biß! Nichts ging!
Ich halte die Ohren weiter auf Empfang!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## HoHo (13. Januar 2004)

@ Ingo

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich.
Habe von der Knock auch noch nichts gutes gehört. Irgendwo hier steht auch ein Bericht von einem Papenburger, der leider ohne Fisch den Heimweg antreten mußte. Aber wir bleiben hart dran.
Gruß, HoHo


----------



## Knobbes (13. Januar 2004)

@ Ingo

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  auch noch nachträglich von mir.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## IngoSuntken (13. Januar 2004)

*Danke!*

Hallo! 

Danke Leute für die Glückwünsche!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## HoHo (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo Ostfriesen,

schon was von der Knock gehört??

Gruß. HoHo


----------



## Guen (23. Januar 2004)

Knock ist noch da .............. :q !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Tinsen (23. Januar 2004)

???


----------



## HoHo (23. Januar 2004)

@ GUEN

Das beruhigt mich gewaltig. Bis dahin
HoHo


----------



## Guen (23. Januar 2004)

Und wieder ne gute Tat .........:q  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## DozeyDragoN (26. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Zur Vorfreude auf die kommende Saison und damit die Wartezeit nicht zu lang wird, sende ich Euch noch meinen letzten Zander aus dem letzten Jahr. Ging am 26.12.03 in der Dämmerung an den Haken und ist auch ein frisischer.....

Gruß, DD


----------



## Albatros (26. Januar 2004)

Na, wenn wir im Moment schon nicht drauf fischen können, dann doch zumindest Fotos gucken :m Da will ich mich doch gleich mal anschließen. Mein Sohn mit seinem allerersten Zander beim ersten Mal mit der Spinnrute und Gummifisch gefangen. Der Zander hatte eine Länge von 73cm und wog 6 Pfund. Vater und Sohn natürlich stolz wie Oscar:q


----------



## DozeyDragoN (26. Januar 2004)

Hehe,

da ich ja nicht nur in frisischen Gewässern unterwegs bin, sondern auch in Brandenburg, kann ich noch bis Ende März die Zander ärgern... Freu mich schon auf die ersten Fänge in diesem Jahr...

Gruß, DD


----------



## Albatros (28. Januar 2004)

Du bist zu beneiden, viel Erfolg :m


----------



## IngoSuntken (28. Januar 2004)

*Ostfriesland!*

Und hier ein weiterer Ostfriese unter den Zandern aus 2003!
Mal schauen, was uns dieses Jahr bringt!?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Aalfreak (28. Januar 2004)

Ein wrklich herliches Tier! Allein schon der mächtige Schädel... beeindruckend! Respekt auch für die vorherigrn Fotos!
Grüße und Petri Heil!


----------



## DozeyDragoN (28. Januar 2004)

Schicker Wanzt   *ggg*

Hab auch noch einen aus Friesland:

Gruß, DD


----------



## Locke (28. Januar 2004)

Hallo Ingo,

was für ein Prachtexemplar. Petri Heil.
Haste noch die genauen Daten von dem Fisch?

Gruss Locke


----------



## Knobbes (28. Januar 2004)

Und auch ein erfolgreicher Zanderfang von mir.

Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Tinsen (28. Januar 2004)

@ ingo:

warum schaust du nur immer so "grimmig" daher auf deinen fotos ?

etwas mehr freude bitte, bei solchen brummern !!!!


----------



## soeketroete (28. Januar 2004)

Wisst ihr wohin ich nächsten Sommer in den Urlaub fahre? Richtig, nach Ostfriesland. Ichhabe ein Ferienhaus gemietet, gleich am Wasser mit Boot und pi pa po. Und warum? Ich bin sooooo neidisch auf euren fetten Zander!


----------



## Guen (28. Januar 2004)

@soeketroete

Wo bist Du denn im Sommer ?


@Albi

Albi ,wenn Du fischen willst ,bis Ende März bin ich auch im Einsatz ,mache nur im Januar ne kleine Pause  !


Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. Januar 2004)

*Zander usw.!*

Hallo!

@soeketroete: Hole Dir aber bitte vor Deinem Urlaub Infos mittels eine PM bei Guen oder mir! Kannst auf keinen Fall schaden....

@Locke: Am Fangtag habe ich den Zander dummerweise flüchtig direkt nach dem Fang gemessen (und danach nicht mehr) und kam auf knapp über 97cm. Jetzt, nachdem er präpariert ist, misst er aber genau 99cm. Und wie man weiß, verlieren Fische beim Präparieren durch die Trocknung etwas an Länge und Umfang, also kann man sich denken, wie lang der Fisch war.......
Gewogen habe ich ihn aber ganz genau. Er wog 8100g!

@Tinsen: Ich gebe mir Mühe....

Gruß Ingo


----------



## DozeyDragoN (29. Januar 2004)

Hii!

@Ingo: stell doch mal ein Bild vom Präparat ein!

Gruß, DD


----------



## IngoSuntken (29. Januar 2004)

*Da isser!*

Wie gewünscht, hier ein Bild!

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. Januar 2004)

C&P?
Ganz schön groß!

Grüße,
Thilo


----------



## DozeyDragoN (30. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Schön geworden!

Gruß, DD


----------



## Tinsen (30. Januar 2004)

wie teuer das gute stück ?

saubere arbeit !


----------



## Albatros (30. Januar 2004)

jo, sieht echt spitze aus. #6


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Januar 2004)

Wow wat ne feine Arbeit#r 

Wenns nicht so teuer wäre würde ich mir auch gerne mal einen Fisch (Mefo) verewigen lassen:c 


Wirklich schönes Präparat mit eniem tollem Zander.


----------



## IngoSuntken (30. Januar 2004)

*Da isser nochmal!*

Hallo!

Gute Qualität hat ihren Preis! Allein die Färbung ist genial geworden und der Rest auch.....

Habe das obige Bild herausgenommen und ein etwas besseres ausgewählt. 

@Tilo: Was meinst Du mit C&P ?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Mr. Sprock (31. Januar 2004)

Catch & Präparieren


Grüße,
Thilo


----------



## Guen (10. April 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2*

Bald geht es wieder los ,noch kurz nach Norge ,dann den Zandern ne kurze persönliche Schonzeit gönnen und Ende Mai geht es wieder richtig los  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## IngoSuntken (18. April 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2*

So ist es!!! Werde sofort, wenn wir aus Norge zurück sind, ans Norder Tief fahren!  #:   

Gruß Ingo


----------



## DozeyDragoN (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2*

Hi,

bei uns im Norden geht es schon wieder recht gut rund! Hab Euch mal einen Durchschnittszander der letzten Tage angehängt.

MfG, DD


----------



## Tinsen (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2*

man jan, lüg nicht ! den hast du doch in treptow gefangen 

petri !


----------



## DozeyDragoN (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2*

HeHe...

Dort sind zur Zeit nur kleine Schniepel zu holen ... Dafür läuft es an meinem Lieblingssee ... Insgesamt hatten die Angler am See 6 Zander, alle so zwischen 55 und 70cm ... 

DD


----------



## Tinsen (25. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2*

was hälst du davon, wenn wir im juni mal zusammen losgehen?
muß doch noch mehr als schniepel-parade drin sein ....


----------



## DozeyDragoN (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2*

Kein Thema!

Hab ab Juni auch erst einmal ein wenig Luft, da kleine Klausurenpause. Stellst sich nur die Frage: Wilhelmshaven oder Berlin? In WHV und Umland könnte ich schon fast ein wenig den Guide raushängen lassen, da ich die Gewässer recht gut kenne. aber in Berlin und Umland bin ich doch auch erst seit Ende 2oo3 anglerisch unterwegs ... Da kennst du bestimmt noch ein paar mehr gute Ecken als ich ....

Gruß, DD


----------



## Tinsen (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2*

wenn dann nur berlin. whv habe ich keine zeit  (leider) für .....
ick meld mir 

muß jetzt karpfen angeln fahren ....


----------



## sebastian (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2*

Sorry for Spam

Aber der Thread ist ja uuuurrrrr alt


----------



## zander-ralf (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zander in Ostfriesland 2*

Moin Leute,

macht euch noch ein paar schöne Tage an der Knock, am Knockster-Tief, der Krummhörn, am Kleinen Meer und den anderen friesischen Top-Gewässern.
Ich war vor zwei Wochen auf der großen Demo in Emden. Die dänische Firma DONG wird wohl tatsächlich ein fettes Kohlekraftwerk am Rysumer-Nacken (direkt an der Knock) bauen!!! 
Der Hammer ist, in Dänemark sind diese Werke verboten. Nur die doofen Deutschen bauen die Dreckschleudern, in der saubersten Luft, an der Küste auf. Verbrannt wird auch noch sogenannte Blutkohle, die unter erbärmlichen Bedingungen in Südamerika und Asien für Hungerlöhne abgebaut wird. Die Dänen lachen morgen noch, über soviel Dämlichkeit!!!
Der Strom ist übrigens nicht für Ostfriesland gedacht; denn wir haben durch Windkraft eine Energiedeckung von *98%*. Nein, nein der Strom wird weitergeleitet. Hier wird nur verdreckt und gesäuert, von der CO² Belastung ganz zu schweigen.
Es ist eine riesige Umweltsünde die gerade anläuft. 
Sogar die Ärzte auf den Inseln schlagen Alarm. Bei Südwest-Wind, der bei uns sehr häufig ist, versaut uns die „Dreckschleuder“ die besten Gewässer in Ostfriesland bis Wilhelmshaven.
Bei der Demo waren 3.000 Leute. Es wird hoffentlich nicht die letzte gewesen sein. Nächstes Mal müssen 10.000 kommen. Das muss unbedingt noch verhindert werden. *Ich möchte nicht meine Fische schon "sauer eingelegt" aus dem Wasser ziehen und mich selbst und meine Heimat nebenbei noch vergasen lassen!!!*

Genaueres unter www.die-friesen.eu bei "Aktuelles".

Gruß aus Störtebeker-Town
zander-ralf


----------

